# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Need some about a russian remix

## Heidi

Hi there!
I need some help to find a russian remix.. It's called somthing like this: "Rosjno Spreshni Kurva".
I've heard it's a remix of "the curse of being a girl" wich is made by the danish group Kashmir, who make veeery nice music!!
At the Kashmir fansite www.kashmir-lounge.com we've talked about it and no one have heard it... Please help us to find this remix.. 
Heidi

----------


## MikeM

The title is not Russian. I think it's Polish. And it doesn't translate to what you say the original might be. It's somewhat obscene.

----------


## Heidi

ok thanks..
I've been told that its the russian technoband 'Give me all you got' who made the remix...

----------


## MikeM

> ok thanks..
> I've been told that its the russian technoband 'Give me all you got' who made the remix...

 I've no clue. I don't listen to techno stuff. I much prefer Zeppelin's Kashmir remake by Jimmi Page & Robert Plant on their No quarter album   ::

----------


## Heidi

I don't listen to techno either, hate it actually, but still i wouldt like to hear it.. Kashmir got their name from Led zeppelin's song 'kashmir'  ::  
But do you know what Rosjno Spreshni Kurva means?
The remix is heard in st. Petersburg..

----------


## Heidi

This would be the title in russian, right? I'm not sure at all 
 Прокляти ; того, чтобы быть девочкой

----------


## MikeM

> But do you know what Rosjno Spreshni Kurva means?

 Not 100% sure, but I guess it is "Russian speaking bitch/whore"

----------


## MikeM

> This would be the title in russian, right? I'm not sure at all 
>  Прокляти ; того, чтобы быть девочкой

 Проклятие быть девочкой.

----------

